# Anybody used these logo design services?



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Anybody use the following services for creation of a company logo? I want something professionally done and I liked their portfolios and they seemed reasonable. $149 for a completed logo...

www.thelogocompany.net

and 
www.logodesignteam.com


----------



## tekwv (Aug 2, 2007)

Never used them but I have used www.logodesignguru.com . They helped me out a few times. It all comes down to communication. They have to understand what you really are looking for to get a good result. My recommendation is to use providers or packages that include multiple designers. That way if one of them doesn't get the concept, somebody else might.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah these both have 5 designers each assigned to your job...Think I'm going with designteam. I'll let you all know how it turns out...we'll see it takes a few days...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've used similar services where they say they have x number of designers working on your logo (not those 2) and did NOT have good results. 

I would suggest a place like 99designs or designoutpost instead.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I had great results from http://www.surelogos. com and the prices can't be beat.


----------



## JCyrus (Sep 7, 2008)

Right now, I'm using elogocontest which is similar to 99designs.

I think it really depends on how specific your description is and how easy it is to achieve your specified goal. There were two other contests started within a day of mine, both with much larger prizes ($100 compared to my $45) but I've gotten more submissions than either of those contests and a lot of them are VERY high quality stuff. The only difference I can see is that I was somewhat specific in my design brief, and I'm also very specific in the comments I leave for each design, leaving designers the ability to tweak it to be more like what I want.


----------



## tekwv (Aug 2, 2007)

JCyrus said:


> Right now, I'm using elogocontest which is similar to 99designs.
> 
> I think it really depends on how specific your description is and how easy it is to achieve your specified goal. There were two other contests started within a day of mine, both with much larger prizes ($100 compared to my $45) but I've gotten more submissions than either of those contests and a lot of them are VERY high quality stuff. The only difference I can see is that I was somewhat specific in my design brief, and I'm also very specific in the comments I leave for each design, leaving designers the ability to tweak it to be more like what I want.


Are you comfortable posting or PMing a link to your contest? I would love to see the results. I just finished one on 99designs and had pretty good entries.


----------



## rabbitdog (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll throw designoutpost.com into the mix as a recommendation. I've worked with them before (on both sides of the fence) and they're some great peeps.


----------

